# 申さぬ



## fxlle

こっちは文脈:
手前が頭領でござる。ほかに用事もござるゆえ、相手しているわけにもいき申さぬ。

申さぬって何ですか？

ご回答を宜しくお願い致します。


----------



## Flaminius

fxlle said:


> こっちは文脈


文脈とは、少なくともWRFで言うところの文脈とは、単に文一つのことではありません。この文がどのような文章に含まれるかも文脈であって、スレッドを作った方が説明してくださるととても助かります。

敢えて推測するならこの発言をした登場人物は武士かかつて武士であった人なのではありませんか?　そう考えるのが自然なのですが、一応確認をお願いします。さて、「いき申さぬ」とは「いきません」と同じです。つまり「相手にしているわけにもいかない」の敬意表現です。この構文は肯定形でも使われ、「お願いします」が例えば「お願い申す」になります。

補助動詞としての「申す」は、創作表現の中で武士階級の男性が使う構文とされています。実際の武士の敬意表現は、地域差、時代差があったはずですが、現代日本語では「(動詞)申す」といえばそれが武士の発言であるという慣習が存在します。


----------



## fxlle

Flaminius said:


> 敢えて推測するならこの発言をした登場人物は武士かかつて武士であった人なのではありませんか?　そう考えるのが自然なのですが、一応確認をお願いします。



はい、倚天屠龍記という小説による文脈です。


----------



## Flaminius

ああなるほど。金迷ですか?　すでに内容を知っている本で新しい言語を勉強するのは楽しいですよね。この「頭領」は武林の関係者なんですかね。さっきの回答に補足すると、僧侶に「少々複雑な話となり申す」と言わせている作品を見つけたので(左崎はじめ『秘石伝説』下巻、2010年)、補助動詞「申す」を使うのは武士だけではありませんでした。敬意表現と書いたのも厳密には間違いで、丁寧さを表す表現であっても相手を敬う表現ではありませんでした。

とはいえ、近代以前をテーマにした創作の中では男性はだれでも補助動詞「申す」を使っていいかというとそうではなく、庶民の言葉としてはおかしいと思います。個人的印象ですが。また公家も使わないと思います。


----------



## fxlle

Flaminius said:


> とはいえ、近代以前をテーマにした創作の中では男性はだれでも補助動詞「申す」を使っていいかというとそうではなく、庶民の言葉としてはおかしいと思います。個人的印象ですが。また公家も使わないと思います。


なるほど、複雑ですかね。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

JFYI
「なるほど、複雑ですね。」の方が、良いと思います。
「なるほど、複雑ですかね。」と書くと、Flaminiusさんの説明を、上から目線といいますか、対等な立場でディスカッションしているような表現になり、教えていただいている立場の者の話し方としては不適切と思います。「ため口」とも言います。説明に納得していないような印象を与えます。
日本語学習者の方にニュアンスの違いを文法的にご説明するのは難しいけれど、なにさま、
「なるほど、複雑ですね。」の方が良いと思います。


----------



## fxlle

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> JFYI
> 「なるほど、複雑ですね。」の方が、良いと思います。
> 「なるほど、複雑ですかね。」と書くと、Flaminiusさんの説明を、上から目線といいますか、対等な立場でディスカッションしているような表現になり、教えていただいている立場の者の話し方としては不適切と思います。「ため口」とも言います。説明に納得していないような印象を与えます。
> 日本語学習者の方にニュアンスの違いを文法的にご説明するのは難しいけれど、なにさま、
> 「なるほど、複雑ですね。」の方が良いと思います。


なるほど、勉強になります。


----------



## Flaminius

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 対等な立場でディスカッションしているような表現になり、教えていただいている立場の者の話し方としては不適切と思います。「ため口」とも言います。


質問者と回答者が対等にディスカッションして「ため口」を使って何か問題ですか?　「ですかね」がfxlleさんの意図を正確に伝えないという点は同意ですが。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

「何か問題ですか？」に対する御回答：
日本語の伝統・文化としては、教えを乞う”弟子”と、教えを授ける”先生”は、対等ではなく、弟子は先生に対して敬語を使うのが当然であると私は考えます。
　先生が弟子に対して、「上から目線」であるのは多少時代遅れになった感が無きにしもあらずで、先生も弟子に対して、「平等」的な対等の目線であるべきであるのが最近の流れと理解しています。しかしながら、弟子が先生に対して、対等な立場をとるのは、西洋の文化では当たり前であっても、日本の文化ではないと私は思います。
　家庭教師などで、個人的に特に親しくなった間柄であれば、「ため口」もありと思いますが、このようなフォーマルなフォーラムで、たとえば敬語を使わずに「ため口」で話すのは、やはり日本語としては不適切と思います。
　（もっとも、Flamさんと、このOPさんが、長い付き合いで、親しくなっているのであれば問題ないですので、お二人の親密度を知らない私がしゃしゃり出ることは不適切だったと思いますし、Flamさんと、OPさんが、初対面であったとしても、Flamさんが気にされないのであれば、Flamさんには問題がないことです。）


　ここは、日本語のフォーラムなので、一般論的にそのような情報を日本語学習者に説明してあげる（ご説明して差し上げる）のは、悪いことではないと思う次第です。逆にスルーしていることの方が、実際に日本語を使ってみて相手の日本人を怒らせることになったりすると思うのです。
「それが人にモノをたずねるときの態度か！？」
「それが人にモノを頼むときの態度か！？」　とビジネスにも支障をきたしたり。

以上、「日本語は、上下関係に非常にこだわる言語であり、それが日本の文化である（あった？）から、質問者とその回答者の間に一種の「師弟関係」があると考えられるような言語フォーラムにおいて、質問者は、回答者に対して敬語を使うのが自然であり、当たり前である。従って、「ため口」を聞くのは不自然になり不適切である」と思います。「ごく基本的な礼儀」とも考えられると思います。
。。。。。。。。
「何か問題ですか？」という問いからは、Flaminiusさん御自身は、問題ではないとお考えと受け取りました。もし左様であれば、＃６以降は、いらぬおせっかい、不要な介入ですので、削除していただいて結構ですし、もし、このディスカッションを残すのであれば、スレッドは分けるべきかもしれません。

　いずれにしましても、OPさんの「複雑ですかね」が、正しく日本語を使っていないとFlaminiusさんが（も）思われるのであれば、その理由を説明して差し上げられるといいかと思います。私の理由付けは違うとお考えなのでしょう？
もし、一スレッド、一トピックの原則からスルーすべきとのmoderatorとしてのご判断であれば、＃６以降を削除下さい。（あるいはより良いと思われる方法をおとりください。）


----------



## Flaminius

詳しく書いてくださったので*SLTD*さんの意見がよくわかりました。大きく分けて、「ですかね」の適切さとフォーラムで使う言葉の敬意レベルの二つの論点を提示しているように思いました。

第一の点については、#8で私の意見をはっきりさせておくべきでした。私は「ですかね」がこの文脈で不適切だと思いますが、それは「上から目線」とか「ため口」だからではなく、発言者の意図にそぐわない表現だからです。*fxlle*さんは私の#4の説明で歴史的(とされる)社会方言の複雑さに納得したように見えます。しかし「です*か*ね」は相手(この場合は、私)の説明に疑いを差し挟む機能があります。納得を示すより適切な表現としては「複雑ですね」とか「複雑なんですね」があります。しかし「そうですか」も可能で、「ですかね」が不適切な理由として単純に「か」が使われているという説明はできません。不適切の正確な理由はともかく、これが文法的な現象であることは確実で、例えば友人同士でこのように言っても不適切なのです。よって「ため口」というこのフォーラムという場所にふさわしくない語法だからなのではありません。

第二の点は、このフォーラムでどのような言葉遣いが適切かということですが、私は#8で、質問者も回答者も対等な立場で議論できないわけではないことを指摘したかったのです。なるほど語学に関する議論なので日本語話者が知識の上ではより多くを持っていますが、師弟関係というと、学習者が一方的に敬語を使わなければいけないという感じがします。また「このようなフォーマルなフォーラムで」という表現も、画一的です。実際にはこのフォーラムでは、相互の敬意前提に様々な人間関係を反映した言葉遣いが行われています。

#9で*SLTD*さんが「ため口」を一律に否定するべきでないことも述べているので、私はこれ以上いうことはありません。#8以降は後でスレッドを整理するかもしれません。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

@#10:


----------

